# A *REAL* shipment from Dayacom!



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

Wanted to share this with everyone here.


Just got word of this order was delivered.  I had been wondering why it was not the standard DHL shipment service that many vendors here seem to enjoy.  I really would hate to see the DHL freight bill on this one to overnight it.







So in short, this is a REAL order from Dayacom, not that buy small batch at retail cost and resale at full retail cost.




> Slimline, Streamline, Sierra Click, Bullet Click, Cross Refills, Parker Refills, Rollerball Refills and Ceramic Salt & Pepper Mills and Rods



:hypnotized::hypnotized::hypnotized::hypnotized:
:worship::worship::worship::worship:


Also includes the order of the Great Palace Vines! It was something in the making for some time and I will be posting more on this project in the days to come. ...

FYI, this photo is from Gary Pye in Australia.


----------



## BigE (Nov 6, 2015)

There's some serious money sitting in those boxes. I'm betting it's enough to buy a small house. 

I've paid over $10k a box for one of the larger boxes, and that wasn't expensive kits, either.


----------



## wob50 (Nov 6, 2015)

Now that's a haul.....


----------



## jondavidj (Nov 6, 2015)

WOW. I dont think mine will ever be that big.


----------



## ladycop322 (Nov 6, 2015)

Awesome!  I would have a field day at that place!  OMG!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn, I'm embarrassed all we got was 2 of the small boxes and it was over $16,000


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 6, 2015)

I am guessing this hobby is alive and doing well. That would be some serious cash outlayed there.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Nov 6, 2015)

So,that's what $1,000,000 looks like.Might drive down prices when the flood hits.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

Spanx said:


> So,that's what $1,000,000 looks like.Might drive down prices when the flood hits.



A) it's not $1,000,000 not even close to near.
B) it's not a 'flood' it's just a resupply shipment.



PSI will easily sell 1,000 pen kits in one single day.


----------



## GaryMGg (Nov 6, 2015)

ITMTMM :biggrin:


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 6, 2015)

Spanx said:


> So,that's what $1,000,000 looks like.Might drive down prices when the flood hits.




Not even close. Prices will probably go up. I am surprised that he gets away with a pen kit called the Mont Blanc and sells it to public. Little off topic but I just checked what Gary Pye sells.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

FYI in many cases  that red stuff does not show up at all.  I wish everyone would stop using it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 6, 2015)

edstreet said:


> FYI in many cases  that red stuff does not show up at all.  I wish everyone would stop using it.




I wish I had a million dollars. I wish upon the stars.


----------



## hcpens (Nov 6, 2015)

Size, size, everyone is so worried about the size of the box. It is not the size that really counts it is what's inside and what you do with it, that really counts. I have seen many AIR cartons, and boxes.

You also have to have a very POSITIVE ATTITUDE to achieve anything in life. The impossible is only if you fall down and don't get back up.


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 6, 2015)

jttheclockman said:


> I am surprised that he gets away with a pen kit called the Mont Blanc and sells it to public. Little off topic but I just checked what Gary Pye sells.



Could it be due to a difference in the laws in Australia?


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

I am not at liberty to mention the plating on the Vines at this time and Gary is still working on the order and pricing for everything.  I can say one of them is cheaper than the rhodium on rhodium trim.


----------



## Sabaharr (Nov 6, 2015)

I guess my 5 x 5 x 5 box from PSI for $72 won't impress anyone but me.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

Sabaharr said:


> I guess my 5 x 5 x 5 box from PSI for $72 won't impress anyone but me.



Depends on who you ask 

Some might be inclined to say the fact that you RECEIVED it is impressive.  Others may mention time factor in delivery.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Nov 6, 2015)

Mike, I think your spot on as Timberbits uses the name Sierra for it's Sierra kit and when I bought them from Timberbits and bought them as Sierra's I was contacted by Berea's attorney with a stop and desist order from using the name . But they could not stop David at Timberbits.




mbroberg said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised that he gets away with a pen kit called the Mont Blanc and sells it to public. Little off topic but I just checked what Gary Pye sells.
> ...


----------



## showcaser (Nov 6, 2015)

Reminds me of a famous Aussie phrase. "That's not a knife......This is a Knife!"


----------



## Sappheiros (Nov 6, 2015)

I know what I'd spend my lottery money on if I ever could seem to win!


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 6, 2015)

mbroberg said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > I am surprised that he gets away with a pen kit called the Mont Blanc and sells it to public. Little off topic but I just checked what Gary Pye sells.
> ...



Mike I guess you can be right. What happens when you buy the kit and import it here and go to sell it. What happens when a person buys the kit and sells the finished pen and calls it a Mont Blanc because that is what many people do when selling. This is a sierra or a slimline or whatever. people don't bother changing names. I can see a vendor changing names and thus we have all the different names for basically the same kits. Just seems odd with all the names out there, I think people recognize that name the most and maybe that is the reason he did it. I do not know. I never bought from him so I do not know him.


----------



## edstreet (Nov 6, 2015)

Ok, I have to post this here.

It has came to my attention that some think the purpose of my post was to bash IAP vendors.  

That was not my intention or even remotely the goal of this post. ....


The purpose of my post here was to show how awesome this order is in magnitude, logistics, planning, financing and coordination.  To structure a $200,000 resupply order in pen kits is no small task by any means.  

Yes there has been some brushes with vendors on the vines and even on that I am still unable to comment on that subject as of yet.


----------

